# Halloween Music @ the Queen's Head, 144 Stockwell Road, Brixton, SW9 - 2nd Nov 3:00p.m. - 3:00 a.m.



## r0bb0 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi, thanks to everyone who attended the last event. Here's the info for Halloween party on Saturday:

Jack's House presents a fine selection of music for friends, aficionados and party goers - reggae, punk, house and techno dj sets, together with some live performances, all tinted with the theme of Halloween.

The current line-up is as follows:
Bentley Bizzibee Moore, Kenny K Emin, Jack Cooper, Martin Blaize, Peter Lewis,Steve Murrell, Gavin Black, Michelle Mo Fo Auty and John Lewis (The Horrorshow) and Jim Ferguson

The whole event will be streamed live on Jack's House TV - fancy dress, although optional, is highly desirable.

Tickets £5 - available in advance from Jack's House DJ's or from Resident Advisor:
http://www.residentadvisor.net/event.aspx?520679 
Tickets also available on the door.

a professional makeup service (prices on request) is available. If you wish to have any uber scary prosthetic work done (let's face it some of us need it  ) then please bring it with you.
Hope to see you there Xx


----------



## mao (Nov 3, 2014)

Great atmosphere judging from the pics... and lovely staff


----------



## Scutta (Nov 4, 2014)

FUCK THIS PUB


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 4, 2014)

*Queen’s Head pub in Brixton accused of racism and misogyny*

http://www.brixtonblog.com/queens-head-pub-in-brixton-accused-of-racism-and-misogyny/25685


----------

